# LAN to wireless transmitter/receiver?



## GreenAce92

I was wondering if these devices exist. 

Assuming you have a computer which only has LAN port for networking and no free USB ports.

I am aware of USB router receivers but what I want is a wireless connection for a LAN port. Imagine a LAN line, it is connected from a router to a computer, you cut the chord, separate the two components (router/desktop) and continue the network connection via a LAN to wireless connection. 

Does it exist?

I imagine there would be some loss in speed due to translation.


----------



## johnb35

Not really understanding what you are asking but why don't you just buy a powered USB hub and free up some port on your computer for a wireless card or buy a pci wireless card.


----------



## GreenAce92

Hmm I thought I made it clear 

I have stated the scenario but this may hint that the device does not exist. 

It's for a project which involves the conditions mentioned hint: single board computers


----------



## voyagerfan99

They exist. I own two TRENDnet adapters.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156258

You can also flash DD-WRT firmware on some routers and use those routers as wired access points. I also have a Linksys WRT54G set up as so.


----------



## GreenAce92

So this device you posted is basically a router for a router? That is what I am looking for. 

The wireless router is received by a wireless receiver and this then transmits to a receiver that is made to connect to a LAN or Ethernet port of a device which otherwise does not have a spare USB or wireless card.


----------



## voyagerfan99

GreenAce92 said:


> So this device you posted is basically a router for a router? That is what I am looking for.
> 
> The wireless router is received by a wireless receiver and this then transmits to a receiver that is made to connect to a LAN or Ethernet port of a device which otherwise does not have a spare USB or wireless card.



No it's not a router. It's a wireless adapter that connects to the computer or other internet compatible device through an ethernet cable.

However if you go the route of flashing DD-WRT on a supported router then you can turn that router into a wired access point.


----------



## PohTayToez

What you're looking for is a wireless bridge or repeater.  It's basically a router that you can configure to connect to an existing wireless network and then anything you plug into the LAN ports will be able to use that wireless network.  

This is what I like to use, it has a switch on the bottom to put it in repeater mode and from there it's very easy to configure with your wireless network.


----------



## GreenAce92

Wireless adapter antenna included: no 

Haha made me laugh 

This is great! Is it operating system independent? I intend to use some form of Linux. 

Thank you guys for your time and responses.


----------



## voyagerfan99

GreenAce92 said:


> Wireless adapter antenna included: no
> 
> Haha made me laugh
> 
> This is great! Is it operating system independent? I intend to use some form of Linux.
> 
> Thank you guys for your time and responses.



The router will have its own firmware. It will work on any operating system.


----------



## GreenAce92

Oh wow, dumb question on my part sorry about that. 

The point is, the "adapter" is not connected to the computer except to transfer data wirelessly.

That's for me as you clearly understand what you're talking about. 

I'm very happy this exists. 

Is it small on the computer end? Like a USB flash drive size? 

It would seem that both halves transmit and receive so I would think both would be of equal sizes.


----------



## voyagerfan99

GreenAce92 said:


> Oh wow, dumb question on my part sorry about that.
> 
> The point is, the "adapter" is not connected to the computer except to transfer data wirelessly.
> 
> That's for me as you clearly understand what you're talking about.
> 
> I'm very happy this exists.
> 
> Is it small on the computer end? Like a USB flash drive size?
> 
> It would seem that both halves transmit and receive so I would think both would be of equal sizes.



Repeaters are normally the size of a router.


----------



## GreenAce92

Oh... 

Hehe, so I will still look like I am in a hospital with an IV dangling from my arm hahaha


----------



## voyagerfan99

Plus they require being plugged into the wall for power. Even the TRENDnet one I linked is the size of a decent size smartphone.


----------



## GreenAce92

What?... Well it makes sense but darn. Not exactly the solution I had hoped for.


----------



## voyagerfan99

GreenAce92 said:


> What?... Well it makes sense but darn. Not exactly the solution I had hoped for.



To be fair, you never said anything about being mobile. You just said cut the connection.


----------



## GreenAce92

Oh yes, I am not upset. At the time I asked this question I had a design in mindbusimf a raspberry pi and small peripheral interaction devices (mouse and keyboard) II would pair this with a goggles video display and video transmotter/receiver (easy technology I use them to pilot model airplanes) and then a mobile network connection. 


The raspberry pi only has two USB ports and an Ethernet port. That was the purpose. 

I wanted to lay in bed surfing the web with the goggles on and using the components strapped to my forearm. 

Completely pheasable project but not currently in regards to finance. 

See my images 

http://s253.photobucket.com/user/GreenAce92/media/temporary-44.jpg.html?sort=6&o=9

http://s253.photobucket.com/user/GreenAce92/media/temporary-45.jpg.html?sort=6&o=8

Anyway it's a project I intend to bring to fruition someday. 

Sorry for posting IMG links, my windows phone can't copy the easy share links on photobucket (weak right?) 

Btw raspberry pi is a single board computer with a 700MHZ processor and up to 1gB ram. Uses SD memory, capable of playing back 1080P videos, pretty awesome buy for $35.00


----------



## voyagerfan99

We all know what the Raspberry Pi is


----------



## PohTayToez

There are smaller devices that do pretty much the same thing, but the problem that you're going to run into is that they will all require some sort of power input, either a wall power cable or a USB power input.


----------



## GreenAce92

I figured the goggles were self powered, so are the video transmitter, a battery pack with power distributor can power the wrist mounted components.


----------

